# So i bought some Union bindings....



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

The toe strap problems were on last years unions. Contact pros are nice a bit soft for me i prefer the forces


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

snowjab said:


> The toe strap problems were on last years unions. Contact pros are nice a bit soft for me i prefer the forces


i'm 20 minutes from a pretty great park that has night-riding so i chose soft/flexy because lot's of hat i ride is park after school and stuff.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Then thats cool. I had last years contact pro and i liked them especailly how light they felt.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Evil_Empire said:


> Yeah do you guys even know Union changed straps this year?


i think the newbs were reading last years reviews


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

I bought some 2012 unions this year. And I don't like the toe straps. But then again, my last years bindings were Flux and those straps are super easy. 

With the new Union toe strap, try plaing around with adjusting the foward and back position of the straps. I currently have the outside strap (the tooth strap) is locked in the position cloest too the toe, and the inner strap (racket strap) in the back position. And now I have a pretty good fit with toe strap over the toes.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

aubzobot said:


> From what I had heard from friends Union bindings were supposed to be pretty great and I was in the market for some new ones. I went to my local shop and got good feedback from the store so I went ahead and bought the '12 contact pro's. After looking around on here for a while I've come to see that the toe-straps are supposed to be crummy and don't fit your feet. I am fairly new and haven't had a ton of equipment so I don't really know if they fit my boot or not, or if I should even be worried because i don't really know what a set of good bindings should feel like. Did i make a big mistake? If not how should the straps look on my boot?(if it would be helpful i could post a pic of my boot in them) My boots are a 10.5 vans holden.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Check out this Union Binding set-up vid. You can see how the toe strap should fit.

2011/12 Union Binding Set Up Clinic - YouTube


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Evil_Empire said:


> Yeah do you guys even know Union changed straps this year?





snowjab said:


> i think the newbs were reading last years reviews


Yes, they did re-design their straps. However, even the re-design had issues during the time of 2012 gear demos. Union has since re-designed the re-designed toe straps for the production models.

Strap in and take a pic then post it up. People will let you know if the fit is good.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've seen them in the wild now, they still don't seem to conform to too many boot styles. 

It's not that damn hard to make a great toestrap. Seriously.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Evil_Empire said:


> So you stopped every rider and ask them? Doubtful....... Sort of a ignorant statement there


Actually, your statement is far more ignorant. Do you know what Nivek does for a living? If you paid attention more to gear threads even within the last year, you would know he demos a ton of gear.

Nivek, you work in a shop or used to correct?

More gear access there. He rides in Colorado (or used to at least), a ski/snowboard state. I can't imagine how many Union users he comes across.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Evil_Empire said:


> So you stopped every rider and ask them? Doubtful....... Sort of a ignorant statement there


Can't he determine that just by looking down? He doesn't necessarily have to ask


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I've seen them in the wild now, they still don't seem to conform to too many boot styles.
> 
> It's not that damn hard to make a great toestrap. Seriously.


Well Nivek....its pretty hard to make a great toe strap (a total redesign) when your whole company model is based on "lets change the colours".


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

fattrav said:


> Well Nivek....its pretty hard to make a great toe strap (a total redesign) when your whole company model is based on "lets change the colours".


Oh man, sad but true as of late....

Union has been living on the coat tails of their old design. It's still badass, except for the toe cap issues, but ya.

Union MUST update their binding instead of just use different colorways and teaming up with other companies for designs to sell their old binding.

They could easily turn the Force into the SL or MC and update their higher end models. Gives the consumer the higher end product for a better price, and then push forward with the higher end models.

I'm a bit bummed on Union as of the 2011-2012 season, I expected a legit re design


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Oh man, sad but true as of late....
> 
> Union has been living on the coat tails of their old design. It's still badass, except for the toe cap issues, but ya.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it really is unfortunate. I am not hating on them, and though I am sure they make a decent, basic product but it appears that some models haven't changed in a very long time. There is not even any flow down technology from higher echelon models which is what you get from most manufacturers. You'd think that even if they did keep models the same, that as tech gets older, it gets cheaper to manufacture as the building process gets refined and or simplified.

Really, they are just not that much of a progressive company.


----------

